# China buying up economic assets and land in U.S.



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know if this will go through or not. This is what the Obama administration calls, "Foreign investments".

GoldSilver.com - The Chinese Government Is Buying Up Economic Assets And Huge Tracts Of Land All Over The United States


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's one of their ways of getting rid of dollars. They're buying up land all over the world. Especially natural resources in Africa.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Are they really 'buying' the land...or is Hillary playing 'let's make a deal'???


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Are they really 'buying' the land...or is Hillary playing 'let's make a deal'???


 Its not the land china is after,its the natural gas,oil and other resources we have.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

The chickens come home to roost........


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> The chickens come home to roost........


LOl,yep and they are not happy about us blowing up stuff and killing people.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Its not the land china is after,its the natural gas,oil and other resources we have.


I think it was on the Alex Jones show I heard someone say they bragged that the water they are stealing from the Great Lakes (using bladder barges) is cleaner than water coming from their faucets....


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

Davo45 said:


> I don't know if this will go through or not. This is what the Obama administration calls, "Foreign investments".
> 
> GoldSilver.com - The Chinese Government Is Buying Up Economic Assets And Huge Tracts Of Land All Over The United States


Well we shouldn't care so much at this time, They are at critical water levels, and what will they do when their water and food becomes too scarce. The rich will live and the poor will suffer or die


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I think it was on the Alex Jones show I heard someone say they bragged that the water they are stealing from the Great Lakes (using bladder barges) is cleaner than water coming from their faucets....


 Switzerlands Nestles Co.and CocaCola drained most of the springs in N.Florida that feed the rivers,now the rivers look like swamps.
Home of the WORLDS LARGEST CONCENTRATION OF NATURAL SPRINGS..People say they could hear and feel them dynamiting the spring to get more water.Big write up in the papers how 70% of the water was sold to other nations,the rest was sold here so people could walk around with a plastic bottle in their mouth looking cool.We carry our own water now.

America has raped the fertile lands of other nations for decades.MCDonalds billion burgers did'nt all come from our pastures,many pushed africans into the deserts to starve so we could buy 'Happy' Meals.


----------

